# new to smoking



## perry (Jul 17, 2011)

I pick up a cheap brinksmann someker a barrol charcoal smoker & grill

and going to after curing the grill first smoke a 3bl beef rump roast  how long should it take and shoulf i get a tem reader to poke it the meet as well the smoker has a tem gauge on it thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 17, 2011)

aboard.

Rich


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

I wouldn't trust the thermometer that comes with the smoker. Check it in some boiling water.  Get a probe for the meat so you know when it's done. Cook by temp not by time.


----------

